
Please don’t use Slack for FOSS projects - edward
https://sircmpwn.github.io/2015/11/01/Please-stop-using-slack.html
======
dang
Please look for previous submissions before posting:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Please%20don%E2%80%99t%20use%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Please%20don%E2%80%99t%20use%20Slack%20for%20FOSS%20projects&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

